# Nk Blood Test



## cvdh (May 28, 2003)

Hi Peter
I have posted before (severe endo - 2 failed IVF attempts) I had a hysteroscopy yesterday at ARGC London getting ready for another IVF attempt.

From what I have read on the internet - endometrisosis and NK cells appear to have some sort of relation but not sure what!!!

I have asked about having the NK blood test and was told it was up to me but I would need to have it next early next week as I am due to start another IVF cycle treatment at the end of next week but that they won't have the results for two weeks (which would mean I would already be in the middle of my IVF treatment)

Questions:

Should I bother doing the test? Is it a different type of blood test??
What is the treatment if they find out I do have NK cells - is it more medication on top of the IVF?
Will it be too late to start medication half way through IVF treatment? 
What is the relation between NK antibodies and severe endometriosis sufferers?


Any feedback would be great.

Thanks in advance
Caroline
PS I have told the clinic this is my last go of IVF (at 41) and that was the reason they said I might as well go with the test but it was up to me!!!!!!!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

cvdh said:


> Hi Peter
> I have posted before (severe endo - 2 failed IVF attempts) I had a hysteroscopy yesterday at ARGC London getting ready for another IVF attempt.
> 
> From what I have read on the internet - endometrisosis and NK cells appear to have some sort of relation but not sure what!!!
> ...


----------

